# Gluing acrylic to brass.



## KnivesandRubber (Dec 18, 2010)

What is the best adhesive to use in order to glue acrylic to brass? I want to make a laminate with both materials but I'm not sure what to choose. Give me your opinions and expriences if you can. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

High strength, slow curing, 2 part epoxy resin.

Sand both surfaces with a 120 grit to give the epoxy more bite.


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

i'll second that and don't heat the frame up while sanding to hard
polecat


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea both thats.... :S


----------



## KnivesandRubber (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah what Hrawk said!


----------

